# SJ on TV



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

Anyone know if the sj is on tv today?  Buffering peeing me offf!!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (5 August 2012)

its on bbc olympics 6 and probably red button


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (5 August 2012)

Its on red button. Just seen nick do an amazing round


----------



## tiggs (5 August 2012)

It is on BBC3 now for those without sky


----------



## chicolena (5 August 2012)

Just to let you know BBC 3 and BBC HD seem to be running behind Olympic6 , by about a minute or 2.might just be my TV signal tho. Fingers crossed for team GB! Great round by Nick.


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

Am I the only one getting very p**d off by the BBC constantly changing things around?  It said on the tv showjumping was coming up on 301, then it didn't got changed to some other boring sport, then went back to buffering computer OH found it on another channel, meanwhile missed Nick Skelton. WTF!!!!!


----------



## Tnavas (5 August 2012)

We are watching live in New Zealand. The jumps are really lovely - great theme. Just watched Edwina Tops jump for Australia.

NZ have no show jumpers this year.


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

G'day!


----------



## Tnavas (5 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			G'day!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MinskiKaii (5 August 2012)

We lot ours all together because we've got a thunderstorm and torrential rain.  Been watching it on the laptop.  It's back on the telly now, so I'm a happy bunny!!


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

I wouldn't want to spend the night as one of them til tomorrow!


----------

